# Sundowner Trailers - the good, the bad?



## horsedad31 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beware ads that are to good to be true!!!
Offer to pay cash or use a money order. If the seller wants the transaction to go through ebay, beware, this trailer should sell for around 5000 to 6000 dollars.It is a good middle of the road trailer. Remember you generally get what you pay for. If the seller will not meet with you directly and says they will ship the trailer to you it is probably a scam. Good Luck. Check out older Hawk trailers they are a combination aluminum skin over a steel frame have great build quality and are reasonably priced.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

My trainer has a 6 horse, that is our main trailer. I love it! It has a big dressing room, like 9 or 12 saddle racks, the space for the horse's is great, especially for my big boy!


----------

